# Online ferrychat



## GaryAndrews (Mar 31, 2006)

A quick reminder that the weekly online ferrychats continue on Sunday evenings at 20:00 UK time.

Access via http://chatshack.net/ferrychat or the front page link on the Ferries of Northern Europe site 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/FerriesOfNorthernEurope

Cheers

Gary


----------

